# Prototype Cast Pro Series 11' 3-6 oz rod testing



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've been working on this one for the past 6 months or so. Final prototype testing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n43S3o5upmE

Coming soon to a beach near you.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice Tommy. This rod is going to fill a wide open gap in alot of folks tackle...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice! I kind of looked between my fingers as you threw the 8oz. Thought we might see some carnage. Looks mighty nice!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tommy ,whats the tube size for the tip and the dia. at the seat and whenwill i be able to pick up?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm counting my money right now Tommy. A long (pun) with the Cast Pro 10'er I have, this 11' is all the surf rods hope will ever need .


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

excellent! :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. I am very happy with the casting performance of this prototype. I'm going to move to production so hopefully they will be ready fo the fall season.

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy, looks promising........how would you assess the weight and action as a plugging rod (spinning)?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

dsurf said:


> Tommy, looks promising........how would you assess the weight and action as a plugging rod (spinning)?


I believe the 11' 3-6 will prove to be a great rod for metal and plugs in the 3-6oz weight range. I would describe the rod as a medium/medium-fast action with a nice parabolic bend. The rod has a stiffish tip and bends in a "C" shape when loaded.

Better to show...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCEGDBPs64c

This is a slow mo of the rod under heavy load throwing 6oz 500'. Best viewed in 720P. As you can see, it bends deep and recovers very fast.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Think my skinny arse might able to do something with it with a 6 or 7 and bait on or will she go pop?
Running a slow puter here Tommy, takes a month of sundays to download...
Can ya send one up the road to anyone for throwing?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Only 2 prototypes, one here and one in Avon.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Think my skinny arse might able to do something with it with a 6 or 7 and bait on or will she go pop?
> Running a slow puter here Tommy, takes a month of sundays to download...
> Can ya send one up the road to anyone for throwing?


6nbait is good....


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

What are you doing to the back yard?
bro


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Tommy,

how does this one compare to the 13' 3-6 oz???


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tommy said:


> Only 2 prototypes, one here and one in Avon.
> 
> Tommy


Who has the one in Avon? I'm on my way down in a few weeks and might like to throw it before making a decision on a new rod in that range.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

tjbjornsen said:


> Who has the one in Avon? I'm on my way down in a few weeks and might like to throw it before making a decision on a new rod in that range.


PM sent


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Only 2 options for a decision to make with a Cast Pro... yes and yes...( even if I have to get a bike and a paper route, dammit)... just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

crumbe said:


> Tommy,
> 
> how does this one compare to the 13' 3-6 oz???


Different rod altogether. The 13' 3-6 is a fast action parallel butt (tip inserts into butt) design. This rod is designed to give max distance and still provide very good bite detection. Not a rod for throwing plugs or metal all day... 

Tommy


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

1pc or 2pc?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

2 pc 50/50.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

i want one ............. NOW, PLEASE!?!?!?!?!? *PRETTY PLEASE!*


----------

